# Feelings? Family oriented nude beachs?



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

for the past 4 years, we've had at-least one summer vacation somewhere around the world with nude beaches. Last summer it was Spain & France (same trip), the year before it was Florida, the year before it was Hawaii. This coming year we plan to visit Brazil.

DS was 11 when we went for the first time, and will be 15 this summer, he's not been shy or embarrassed and has overwhelmingly supported us with this type of short summer vacation.

Whats your feelings on such vacations?

Would your family do such?


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure of my feelings on this. I would probably be more comfortable taking small children than teenagers. I am not ashamed of the human body, but I wouldn't want to tempt myself or teenager to lust. However, I am not aware of your values. I do like the idea of letting them see what real bodies look like.


----------



## secondseconds (Jun 22, 2005)

I feel that it's my duty to protect the viewing of my child's nude body until she/he is an adult and can choose to expose it however she/he wishes. Therefore, I would not take my children to a family nude beach. I think the theory of public nudity is nice, but even "protected" nude areas such as a family nude beach are not really safe, imo.


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

I would be uncomfortable with it. Faith wise, we believe in dressing fairly modestly. We are not extreme about it but being nude in public would go far beyond what would work for us.

I would also be concerned about allowing my children to be nude in public because as much as I want to assume positive intent about everyone, there are people out there who do *not* have good intentions. It is unfortunate but also definitely a reality that would keep me away from such places with my kids, even if my faith were not an issue.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KA29* 
I would be uncomfortable with it. Faith wise, we believe in dressing fairly modestly. We are not extreme about it but being nude in public would go far beyond what would work for us.

Are you Amish? Neither Christianity or Judisim has anything doctrinally against nudity. In fact, baptisms were in biblical times preformed unclothed.

I'm not trying to be harsh, just curious.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I would not be comfortable with it, mostly for faith-based modesty reasons like the PP.


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
Are you Amish? Neither Christianity or Judisim has anything doctrinally against nudity. In fact, baptisms were in biblical times preformed unclothed.

I'm not trying to be harsh, just curious.

Nope. Not Amish.







It is not a hard and fast doctrinal rule from our church and even dh and I don't have a set of rules for what passes and what doesn't (I'm sitting here t-shirt and jeans right now). We just generally keep our private areas covered and would not feel comfortable with our family being nude in public.

As far as Judaism goes though, my understanding is that there are modesty rules? I know a couple ladies who are modern Orthodox and they definitely seem to believe in guidelines for modest dress.







There are also several Christian denominations that do as well, some more set in official teaching that others.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KA29* 
Nope. Not Amish.







It is not a hard and fast doctrinal rule from our church and even dh and I don't have a set of rules for what passes and what doesn't (I'm sitting here t-shirt and jeans right now). We just generally keep our private areas covered and would not feel comfortable with our family being nude in public.

As far as Judaism goes though, my understanding is that there are modesty rules? I know a couple ladies who are modern Orthodox and they definitely seem to believe in guidelines for modest dress.







There are also several Christian denominations that do as well, some more set in official teaching that others.

From my understanding, however its based upon appropriate dress for worship. Jesus was a Jew and he laid aside all garments at the last supper.


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
From my understanding, however its based upon appropriate dress for worship. Jesus was a Jew and he laid aside all garments at the last supper.

Yes, I understand what you are saying, but in everyday life, your average Orthodox or Modern Orthodox Jew would likely say they dress modestly for faith reasons just as many Christians would say the same. (Many Christians also would not, as there are a wide variety of views with Christianity about many things, but at least where I am, it is not unusual for a Christian to say they dress modestly for faith reasons.)

HTH


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Heck yeah!

I love going to beaches in other parts of the world because it's so much more "real" than in California (where I grew up). We were in Spain last year as well and while we didn't hit a "nude" beach, every beach we went to had folks of all ages in all stages of dress/undress. I love being able to go topless without feeling like I'm being overtly sexual, ya know? Other countries around the world have WAY healthier attitudes towards the body and are way more accepting of normal variations in what a body looks like than here in the states (of course, IMO).

I still dress/undress around my kids (because they follow me everywhere with their questions, etc. LOL) and until either of us feel uncomfortable with our casual attitudes towards nudity, I'll continue.

Seriously, Americans are scarily hung up about nudity and sex.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sisyphus* 
Heck yeah!

I love going to beaches in other parts of the world because it's so much more "real" than in California (where I grew up). We were in Spain last year as well and while we didn't hit a "nude" beach, every beach we went to had folks of all ages in all stages of dress/undress. I love being able to go topless without feeling like I'm being overtly sexual, ya know? Other countries around the world have WAY healthier attitudes towards the body and are way more accepting of normal variations in what a body looks like than here in the states (of course, IMO).

I still dress/undress around my kids (because they follow me everywhere with their questions, etc. LOL) and until either of us feel uncomfortable with our casual attitudes towards nudity, I'll continue.

Seriously, Americans are scarily hung up about nudity and sex.

I'm American, but I live in Holland. I really like the healthier attitude about bodies. What's great a saunas, beaches, etc. (after I got over my initial embarrassment) was how young, old, fat, thin, wrinkly, spotty, gorgeous, unattractive, etc. *all* were just . .. there . . . naked. It cures you pretty quickly of sexualizing the human body, let me tell ya'!









We still walk around naked at home (DS is 5) and I think it's fine. I don't think I'd make an effort to go to a specifically nude beach, but I wouldn't shy away from one either.

I do understand, though, that people have very valid faith-based reasons for avoiding such a situation, which should be respected. I don't think OP is one, though, or else she wouldn't be asking.


----------



## almostmommy (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
Are you Amish? Neither Christianity or Judisim has anything doctrinally against nudity. In fact, baptisms were in biblical times preformed unclothed.

I'm not trying to be harsh, just curious.

Actually, as an Orthodox Jew, we dress modestly at all times (skirts that cover the knee, stockings, shirts that cover the elbow and collarbone, and married women wear haircoverings). Judaism definitely has doctrines against nudity in public. Only my husband and other females can see me dress immodestly (ie. pajamas, bathing suit...)


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Living in the Pacific Northwest we visit hot springs sometimes. One of my kids will strip, the other one doesn't. I respect both choices. Most folks at a natural hot spring are nude. As long as they aren't creepy, I don't have any issues with nudity.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almostmommy* 
Actually, as an Orthodox Jew, we dress modestly at all times (skirts that cover the knee, stockings, shirts that cover the elbow and collarbone, and married women wear haircoverings). Judaism definitely has doctrines against nudity in public. Only my husband and other females can see me dress immodestly (ie. pajamas, bathing suit...)

Then why were baptisms done in the nude? Why did Jesus disrobe at the last supper? I discussed the judaism issue with a co-worker of mine and she was not able to actually point to anything other than 'standards' of the local church or current sectarian beliefs, nothing firmly written in stone.

Edit: I dont have a very firm stance with the issue with judaism, only pulling at straws and tidbits of info. 

Edit #2: You can tell that I'm still not feeling all that well today, because unless things changed, I dont know many baptized jewish folk.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't do a vacation like that, because I'm pretty uptight about people seeing me naked, and dh is even more so. I have no problem with nude vacations, though. I think ds1 would be uncomfortable at a nude beach, but it's hard to say. He's in a fairly modest phase right now, but aside from avoiding looking _straight_ at me most of the time, he barely batted an eyelash when I stripped down for the birth pool...in the living room. I don't think he'd care about other people being naked, but he likes his privates covered up at this point in his life.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I wouldn't have any trouble with it at all. (DH might). If your son sounds OK with it, I see no problems. It sounds like he's developing a healthy attitude toward nudity.

I would totally do it and have thought about joining a nude club. To my complete surprise, DH who was always more comfortable with nudity in the house gave it a big no (for him). I suspect if we were travelling some where (Rome, say) he'd do as the Romans but it isn't the sort of thing he'd seek out. My 5 yo would revel in any chance to be nude.

I don't have a teenage boy, but I'm pretty sure it's not the nudity that "tempts them to lust." It's those raging hormones and that insatiable urge to procreate that does it. Seems to me that problem exists whether your at the beach or not.
(hee hee)

I don't think there are any special safety concerns at nude beaches that don't exist in clothed beaches. The world can be a dangerous place, with or without clothing.

Go and have a marvelous vacation and live a bit in different cultures. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I'd love to do that. I hate swimsuits, I will only wear a very modest (as in, more modest than you can find in department stores) swimsuit and dress modestly including covering my head pretty much all the time. I have no desire for I or my child to be dressed in clothing the main function of which is sexualization rather than simply decoration or practical protection from the elements. Bathing suits are atrocious, and I hate having to deal with a lot of sunscreen, etc.

But in clothing-optional environments things are different. Especially in family-friendly clothing-optional places, there is no vanity or sexualization to being nude. If anything it's the ultimate in plain dress and it doesn't feel immodest to me to be nude when everyone is the way it does to be dressed in clothing that merely calls attention to my "private" bits by covering them and little else and in such a clingy way.

In short, I would RATHER take DD to a family-friendly nude beach than a clothed beach, and we'd be nude even though on a clothed beach we'd be in very modest sun-protective swimsuits.

I'd still cover my head, though, because I'm currently oath-bound to do that. And DD's, with a nice, wide-brimmed sun hat!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think it's awesome when parents and children (especially older children or teens) are comfortable with stuff like that. It shows they've been raised with good liberal values, IMO.

I have seriously thought about taking my kids to a nude beach . . . my daughter LOVES to be naked, swim naked, etc and we just don't have a lot of opportunity for that around here. She's five, by the way . . . and I really, really hope that she never develops a strong sense of modesty (though I know I developed it for a few years of my life -- 9yo til 15 or so and then promptly lost it forever).

Anyway,







to nude beaches and families who visit them!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

my faith and ideas about modesty aside. .. there is no way I would have been hanging out nude with my mom.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I'd love to do that. I hate swimsuits, I will only wear a very modest (as in, more modest than you can find in department stores) swimsuit and dress modestly including covering my head pretty much all the time. I have no desire for I or my child to be dressed in clothing the main function of which is sexualization rather than simply decoration or practical protection from the elements. Bathing suits are atrocious, and I hate having to deal with a lot of sunscreen, etc.

But in clothing-optional environments things are different. Especially in family-friendly clothing-optional places, there is no vanity or sexualization to being nude. If anything it's the ultimate in plain dress and it doesn't feel immodest to me to be nude when everyone is the way it does to be dressed in clothing that merely calls attention to my "private" bits by covering them and little else and in such a clingy way.

In short, I would RATHER take DD to a family-friendly nude beach than a clothed beach, and we'd be nude even though on a clothed beach we'd be in very modest sun-protective swimsuits.

I'd still cover my head, though, because I'm currently oath-bound to do that. And DD's, with a nice, wide-brimmed sun hat!


YES!!! Other than the head covering *FOR ME!*







But you expressed this thought process SO much more eloquently than I did!!!! Thank yoU!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I think it is great.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

We love the nude beach. We stopped going because the kids said they didn't like it anymore. I miss it and do try and get a kid-free day here and there to visit. It the kids were good with it, we'd still go as a family. The clothing-optional beach by us has an area that is traiditionally the family area. I found most of the kids over toddler-age kept their bathingsuits on anyway.

I find the vibe to be much much much less sexualized at the nude beach than the "regular" beach---which is quite the meat-market. Could be because the regular beach is pretty young-person heavy and the nude beach is mostly older, partnered people and young children.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope. I wouldn't.


----------



## IdahoMom (Nov 8, 2005)

Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

I would freakin love too. Where is one? I wanna go like right now.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdahoMom* 
Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

due to my faith i would have to say no to this! i do not have kids yet but i can tell you right now it would not fly with DH or i!


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

My (sincere) question is, how do you know that everyone at the beach has the same family-oriented mindset that you do? If I had that guarrantee, I would be there with the fam turning cartwheels. But because I've lived my 26 years in a very clothed culture, it would take me a while to stop being suspicious of half of the people there....

I know that sounds judgemental, but I'm being torn both ways on the issue: really wanting to ditch the wedgie-prone swimsuits but protect my family from people who go with the wrong idea.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettymom* 
My (sincere) question is, how do you know that everyone at the beach has the same family-oriented mindset that you do?

That's just not something I would worry about. You can't control other people's thoughts, and you'd (hopefully) be watching your kids well enough to notice if someone approached them in an inappropriate way. It's not like any beach is a safe place for kids to just wander off.


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

If your DS is truly fine with it then why not? I'd just make sure he knows that it's fine if he changes his mind.
What I like about nude beaches is that people in general are more respectful. No one is going to come and sit down right next to you, or try to hit on you, or stare at you. There aren't large groups of teenagers blasting music or getting drunk. There is really nothing sexual about it, naked bodies are less sexual than those in sexy swimsuits, imo. People are there because they like to be naked on a beach and in the sea.

I've been to many and have never seen anything inappropriate. I doubt a pedophile would spend much time at a place where children are sure to be accompanied by their parents. Regular beaches have a better chance of being frequented by kids who are there with a group or have been dropped off.

However, I have never been to a nude beach in the U.S. so if it's different there I don't know. I would imagine Brazil to be more like Europe as far as nude beaches are concerned.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdahoMom* 
Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettymom* 
My (sincere) question is, how do you know that everyone at the beach has the same family-oriented mindset that you do? If I had that guarrantee, I would be there with the fam turning cartwheels.

All I have heard and read about pedophiles says they are the kinds of people trying to pass off as as normal as possible. They are much more likely to be at a "regular" beach and wanting to see their victims as mainstream children in swimsuits. Also, most pedophiles are men and men who are interested in less innocent ways are quite obvious at a nude beach (nudge, nudge).

There could be pedophiles anywhere (and, again, statistically the predators are not strangers). I cannot control how people in public see my child. I can control how my children feel about their bodies, what they think of bodies and how I teach them to carry and care for themselves. I can teach them to be safe, to respect their bodies but not to fear their world. And I think if they enjoy safe public nudity, that can be a powerful lesson taught in a really fun place. Also, as a fat mama who bf'd 3 babies, there is just nothing like swimming naked and letting the big boobies float! My back never felt so good!


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawningmama* 
All I have heard and read about pedophiles says they are the kinds of people trying to pass off as as normal as possible. They are much more likely to be at a "regular" beach and wanting to see their victims as mainstream children in swimsuits. Also, most pedophiles are men and men who are interested in less innocent ways are quite obvious at a nude beach (nudge, nudge).

There could be pedophiles anywhere (and, again, statistically the predators are not strangers). I cannot control how people in public see my child. I can control how my children feel about their bodies, what they think of bodies and how I teach them to carry and care for themselves. I can teach them to be safe, to respect their bodies but not to fear their world. And I think if they enjoy safe public nudity, that can be a powerful lesson taught in a really fun place. Also, as a fat mama who bf'd 3 babies, there is just nothing like swimming naked and letting the big boobies float! My back never felt so good!

Well said.

I just have a problem with the way people put the onus on potential victims to change their behaviour and what they say, wear and do in order to not attract the 'wrong' kind of attention. Reminds me of that old 'she was asking for it because she was wearing a short skirt and flirting' defense for rape.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I would love to go if there were one within driving distance. My dh is very modest, but I am so not modest. My kids were raised to be comfy naked, but my current dh is not their dad and when we started to live together, he was very worried that someone would get the wrong idea about something. It's sad that our culture has so oversexualized nudity. That being said, in the summer when we got two trackin' into the forests (northwestern Michigan) and stop at a river with a decent little beach the kids strip down and take a swim.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Absolutely!! I woul dlove to go!!!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

No biggie. My Dh would never and I am not sure about Ds. Dd and I would be cool being around nude people, but I have no clue if we'd go nude. Maybe? It just depends. I have zero problems with nudity in and of itself. It's not dirty, it's not shameful, it's not immoral.

(Now if someone has a faith requirement the prevents mixed nudity or whatever, I get it. I'm not trying to bash that. )


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

We would go. I would never ask or require that our child actually be nude at a nude beach though. If they want to, great, if not, fine. We are active Christians, and I really see non-sexualized nudity as a perfectly acceptable thing. In many ways, I think it promotes a sense of acceptance of your own body, and normalizes the human body. Our bodies are beautiful, useful things. There is a line between normal nudity and provocative nudity though.

Swimming naked rocks though. Swimsuits never stay put in the right places!

I model, nude, for life drawing classes. I love the fact that these classes are looking for "life". Life involves the stretch marks left on my breast by my daughter, or the cellulite on my bum, the weird bruise on my thigh, the pimple on my chin. Sitting for these classes has really empowered me to take possesion of my body. It's mine, it works. Neither DH nor I has any problems with the modeling. But, it's not something I advertise with most of our Christian friends. I don't hide it though, and it came out in a small group one day, and I will never forget the looks I good. Horror, revulsion, I felt like they thought I was the devil's tool. It was horrible. I have no problem with people who aren't comfortable with their *own* nudity, but I think it's really unfortunate that people can't conceive of nudity as anything other than "dirty". Maybe that's more of a reflection on society at large than people specifically.

Anyway, have a wonderful vacation!

Katia


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I don't have a teenage boy, but I'm pretty sure it's not the nudity that "tempts them to lust." It's those raging hormones and that insatiable urge to procreate that does it. Seems to me that problem exists whether your at the beach or not. (hee hee)

I can't argue with that. Thinking back to my teens, there were a fair number of boys who spent a lot of energy and creative thinking on getting girls out of their clothes....so it's pretty obvious they were already "tempted to lust" before the girls got naked, yk? Crazy hormones.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep thinking of being nude and getting sand in places where sand should never go. lol

Seriously, I don't think we'd go. No real religious reason or anything, I wouldn't be comfy going nude in front of strangers and I don't think hubby would be either. But to each their own.


----------



## ChristianMomOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
From my understanding, however its based upon appropriate dress for worship. Jesus was a Jew and he laid aside all garments at the last supper.

During the last supper, but not at the table, Jesus humbled himself before his disaples and did a cermonial foot washing. For which he (behind closed doors with men only) disrobed (outer clothing) and tied a towel around his waist. After washing each man's feet, he dried them with the cloth around his waist. He did this as a servant would.
In my opinion (one of the reasons) he did this to show that being a good leader means to serve others.

See bible quote below: (John 13:2-5)
2The evening meal was being served, and the devil had already prompted Judas Iscariot, son of Simon, to betray Jesus. 3Jesus knew that the Father had put all things under his power, and that he had come from God and was returning to God; 4so he got up from the meal, took off his outer clothing, and wrapped a towel around his waist. 5After that, he poured water into a basin and began to wash his disciples' feet, drying them with the towel that was wrapped around him.

In the book of 1 Timothy and 1 Corinthians, the author Paul does say that women should dress modesty... there are old testament references too, but I don't know them off of the top of my head.

As for naked baptism... I don't protest that it may have happened. In biblical times most were baptized in rivers or lakes or other large bodies of water. I would guess since most people back then didn't have a closet full of clothes the would shed at least their outer garments. There is not one reference to this in the bible however.

I would have to guess based on biblical principals that clothes would only be removed to a point of modesty if the opposite sex was in attendance.

I didn't want to de-rail the thread from it's original topic (which to answer, I wouldn't go to a nude beach, but I'm sure your not surprised







)... but since your the OP, I figure it's still okay.









I hope that helped answer your questions, if not feel free to respond here or PM me


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 

Would your family do such?

Hell no







:


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

If everyone is comfortable with it then I don't see a problem. Nudity is not a big issue around here.


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

i probably would with a SO but not with kids


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting replies all. Thank you.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not into it, but I believe there was a long thread here a while back about it, and many people were. You might even find a nudist tribe in FYT.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

We're not into beaches (at least not in the US where they are a bit different) but in other countries, sure.

In the past we've gone to family nudist campgrounds and private resorts.

We haven't been recently but that's mostly because it requires traveling and we just haven't got there.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Nope, no way, never, especially with my kids. We are prudes here, and proud!


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdahoMom* 
Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.

Yes, exactly. Pedophiles flock to places where they can see children naked. (And some might bring their cameras.) Thank you for being brave enough to say this, IdahoMom, even though this is obviously the unpopular opinion on this thread.

I would *not* take any child to a nudist beach. I have no problem with "topless" beaches, but I don't think children should be subjected to looking at adult genitals.

I say this with personal experience with nude beaches. I was raised by hippies, and I remember feeling extremely uncomfortable at nude beaches as a child. Also, I felt a social pressure from the adults to be naked as well, although I would have preferred to be clothed. And there were sometimes adult men present on the beaches who were obviously aroused, if you know what I mean.

FWIW, I am an atheist.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Yes, exactly. Pedophiles flock to places where they can see children naked. (And some might bring their cameras.) Thank you for being brave enough to say this, IdahoMom, even though this is obviously the unpopular opinion on this thread.

I would *not* take any child to a nudist beach. I have no problem with "topless" beaches, but I don't think children should be subjected to looking at adult genitals.

I say this with personal experience with nude beaches. I was raised by hippies, and I remember feeling extremely uncomfortable at nude beaches as a child. Also, I felt a social pressure from the adults to be naked as well, although I would have preferred to be clothed. And there were sometimes adult men present on the beaches who were obviously aroused, if you know what I mean.

FWIW, I am an atheist.

Uh.. For your gracious information, So fart he beaches that we have been to so far, have strictly forbidden cameras. One of them that was family oriented , was exactly that. Family oriented, no singles allowed admission.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

As for children looking at adult genitals? Frankly, why shelter them from something thats completely natural and totally harmless. Is it that you will have to explain what it is and what happens to your body as you grow up that you fear in a case like this?


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
Uh.. For your gracious information, So fart he beaches that we have been to so far, have strictly forbidden cameras. One of them that was family oriented , was exactly that. Family oriented, no singles allowed admission.

That's the experience we've had with private resorts/clubs.

Absolutely no cameras and no single men. Although of course married men can be pedophiles too









As for men being aroused, that also would not be tolerated.

I could see that happening in places open to the public though.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
As for children looking at adult genitals? Frankly, why shelter them from something thats completely natural and totally harmless. Is it that you will have to explain what it is and what happens to your body as you grow up that you fear in a case like this?

Does my personal experience growing up with hippies on nude beaches mean nothing to you? As I said before, as a child I felt extremely uncomfortable with having to view adult genitals. I have to go with what my honest feelings were as a child, therefore, I would not want to impose the viewing of adult genitals on my own children. I simply don't think it's appropriate for children to have to see adult genitals. That's where I draw the line.

By the way, I'm very curious about _why_ you started this thread? You seem pretty committed to your views on the subject, and unwelcoming to my opposing view, so why solicit opinions?


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't think I would in the US, but I think it's a different story in Europe where toplessness and nudity are so much less "charged" than here.

I live near a nude beach in NJ, and I've been and it was really nice. I loved seeing nude people who weren't actresses or models and just seeing the range of everyday bodies out there on the beach.

That said, what really made that beach nice was that there were no kids!!!! (And I love kids) Compared to the other beaches in the area it was so quiet and peaceful--like going to a resort. I'm not sure how fun that nude beach here in NJ would be for a kid though.

In Europe, isn't clothing optional more the norm?


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I could care less, but dh probably would not go for it. Also, I love taking pictures of family outings and would not be able to do so on a nude beach so we'd opt for the clothed beach.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I'd love to do that. I hate swimsuits, I will only wear a very modest (as in, more modest than you can find in department stores) swimsuit and dress modestly including covering my head pretty much all the time. I have no desire for I or my child to be dressed in clothing the main function of which is sexualization rather than simply decoration or practical protection from the elements. Bathing suits are atrocious, and I hate having to deal with a lot of sunscreen, etc.

But in clothing-optional environments things are different. Especially in family-friendly clothing-optional places, there is no vanity or sexualization to being nude. If anything it's the ultimate in plain dress and it doesn't feel immodest to me to be nude when everyone is the way it does to be dressed in clothing that merely calls attention to my "private" bits by covering them and little else and in such a clingy way.

In short, I would RATHER take DD to a family-friendly nude beach than a clothed beach, and we'd be nude even though on a clothed beach we'd be in very modest sun-protective swimsuits.

I'd still cover my head, though, because I'm currently oath-bound to do that. And DD's, with a nice, wide-brimmed sun hat!

This is a very interesting and fresh perspective!


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been to nude beaches with fully nude men and women and beaches where most people wear suits and a few women go topless.

A few topless women among lots of people wearing suits is no big deal, IMO. Everyone naked might be a little much for a 15 year old. If it's the latter, I'd see if you can find a beach with more clothing. IME Most beaches are not the all nude kind or there's more of a full nudity area and an area where people are more modest.

I think you won't have a problem finding a spot where more people than not have clothes on. Have a fun vacation!


----------



## prairiesprite (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

I don't think I would in the US, but I think it's a different story in Europe where toplessness and nudity are so much less "charged" than here.








:

I like going to the beaches in Croatia when we go to visit the in-laws there. Apparently they have a history of prudish Anglos







going there to loosen up a bit . . .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rab

But, we personally are in the middle ground when it comes to "family nudity". Lots of families go to the "naturist" beaches and really enjoy them. Personally, I have only gone with my DH, and then we usually just go find a nice secluded area (the coast is full of pristine wooded rocky coves - picture Big Sur, not Miami Beach) to go snorkeling. rather than visit the official "FKK" beaches. But if the kiddos happen to see other people in various stages of undress even at the more mainstream sandy "kid beaches" near town it is no big deal. Toplessness is not even worth commenting on, it is so accepted. And NO kids under five wear swimsuits.

My cousins who came to visit one time, on the other hand, were quite shocked when a gaggle of nudish Germans descended on the little beach they had chosen . . . I guess we had forgotten to warn them about the whole "naturist" thing (hee hee).


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I think my only real objection to nude beaches is the practical aspect.... how the heck do you get sunscreen EVERYWHERE you need it? And then there's the sand getting in every little crack and crevice. And what about biting flies or insects, or whatever? I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Yes, exactly. Pedophiles flock to places where they can see children naked. (And some might bring their cameras.) Thank you for being brave enough to say this, IdahoMom, even though this is obviously the unpopular opinion on this thread.

I would *not* take any child to a nudist beach. I have no problem with "topless" beaches, but I don't think children should be subjected to looking at adult genitals.

I say this with personal experience with nude beaches. I was raised by hippies, and I remember feeling extremely uncomfortable at nude beaches as a child. Also, I felt a social pressure from the adults to be naked as well, although I would have preferred to be clothed. And there were sometimes adult men present on the beaches who were obviously aroused, if you know what I mean.

FWIW, I am an atheist.

I hear you, sister. Especially on the "let it all hang out" parents.

Years ago I read Nikki Craft's expose of the "naturist" movement and it really stuck with me. I have to say she brings up many good points. I don't know if we're allowed to link it here, but you can google "no status quo" and get her website.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't liked any of the public nude beaches I've been to in the US-I don't particularly find nude beaches appealing. I have gone topless/nude in many places (Europe, Miami, Hamptons, etc.) and have no hangups about that, I just prefer it be private!


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Yes, exactly. Pedophiles flock to places where they can see children naked.

Not really...


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

DD would probably be in heaven if we took her to a nude beach these days







... she's going through a "naked" phase


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I think nude family beaches sounds like fun.

However, I would want my DD to have the option of wearing swimwear, if she wanted.

And I would be concerned about sun protection. We tend to dress modestly when swimming, but more from a point of view of avoiding sun exposure, than concerns about showing too much skin.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01* 
As for children looking at adult genitals? Frankly, why shelter them from something thats completely natural and totally harmless. Is it that you will have to explain what it is and what happens to your body as you grow up that you fear in a case like this?

so then why not show them a playboy magazine?


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrspineau* 
so then why not show them a playboy magazine?









Personally, I couldn't care less if my kids see Playboy (or Playgirl), but there is a huge difference between unrealistic, airbrushed pictures of "perfect" bodies and the realistic presentation of the human form on a nude beach.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I have only been to one beach with nudity and it was in New Jersey of all places! It was not legally a nude beach and it was primarily a gay nude beach. It was before I had a baby, but we had kids with us. I liked it. I was mostly nude in the water and more clothed on land. I also found that folks were not near one another. It wasn't like a regular beach where everyone is on top of one another and you get hit in the face with a beach ball when you are trying to relax.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I find it interesting how the opinions on this are largely split into two camps - 1. the people who see nudity as natural and don't see nudity as equivalent to sexuality and 2. the people who only see nudity in a sexual manner. Somehow I suspect this is a pretty American way of seeing nudity.

Nudity on a beach in Europe is very different than nudity at spring break here. It's not about showing off your body, and it doesn't feel that way to walk around on those beaches. However, I can see why someone who'd grown up in the US with our weird hangups about nudity might not be able to imagine a non-sexual context to public nudity.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
I find it interesting how the opinions on this are largely split into two camps - 1. the people who see nudity as natural and don't see nudity as equivalent to sexuality and 2. the people who only see nudity in a sexual manner. Somehow I suspect this is a pretty American way of seeing nudity.

I don't see nudity in a strictly sexual manner. But I do hold to rules of propriety regarding dress and coverage that not everyone might agree with. The two are not necessarily the same.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
I find it interesting how the opinions on this are largely split into two camps - 1. the people who see nudity as natural and don't see nudity as equivalent to sexuality and 2. the people who only see nudity in a sexual manner. Somehow I suspect this is a pretty American way of seeing nudity.

Nudity on a beach in Europe is very different than nudity at spring break here. It's not about showing off your body, and it doesn't feel that way to walk around on those beaches. However, I can see why someone who'd grown up in the US with our weird hangups about nudity might not be able to imagine a non-sexual context to public nudity.

I don't think I'd have a problem with it in Europe because of the different attitude about nudity, but most people in the US are raised with weird sexual hangups, not just a few posters at MDC, and some of those people with weird sexual hangups might very well be on the beach as well, hanging out with people's kids. I don't have a problem with nudity and have no expectations of modesty for my daughter, but I've read things about pedophiles who hung out at family nudist places (and many pedophiles have children so a place that only allows people with kids doesn't eliminate the problem). Anyway, it isn't something I'd do here in the US.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I don't really like the assumption that if a person is modest, that must mean they have weird sexual hangups. I was raised fairly modestly and still am modest. I don't have any hangups (that I know of!), and see nothing wrong with being modest. I just prefer not to prance around naked in front of others and prefer not to see other people naked. I don't want to look at genitals (except my dh) and don't see anything wrong with it. My body is private and I raised my kids that way also. They aren't as modest as I am, but I don't think they would be comfortable parading around naked also. The naked body may be natural, but I like the protection clothes offer. Not sticking to furniture, being poked by random objects, sun protection, etc. - there are pluses to wearing clothes!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not comfortable with this at all.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
*I don't really like the assumption that if a person is modest, that must mean they have weird sexual hangups.* I was raised fairly modestly and still am modest. I don't have any hangups (that I know of!), and see nothing wrong with being modest. I just prefer not to prance around naked in front of others and prefer not to see other people naked. I don't want to look at genitals (except my dh) and don't see anything wrong with it. My body is private and I raised my kids that way also. They aren't as modest as I am, but I don't think they would be comfortable parading around naked also. The naked body may be natural, but I like the protection clothes offer. Not sticking to furniture, being poked by random objects, sun protection, etc. - there are pluses to wearing clothes!









:

(Except I *wasn't* raised modestly at all, but wish I had been. Limits and boundaries are good things.)

I think it's unfair to say that all people who aren't comfortable with nudism are "hung up" but OTOH I also think it may sometimes be the case that people who *do* have sexual traumas or problems in their background may feel the need to "let it all hang out" as a kind of overcompensation. It can go both ways.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I don't really like the assumption that if a person is modest, that must mean they have weird sexual hangups. I was raised fairly modestly and still am modest. I don't have any hangups (that I know of!), and see nothing wrong with being modest. I just prefer not to prance around naked in front of others and prefer not to see other people naked. I don't want to look at genitals (except my dh) and don't see anything wrong with it. My body is private and I raised my kids that way also. They aren't as modest as I am, but I don't think they would be comfortable parading around naked also. The naked body may be natural, but I like the protection clothes offer. Not sticking to furniture, being poked by random objects, sun protection, etc. - there are pluses to wearing clothes!

You know, being naked doesn't necessarily entail prancing or parading. Some people can be naked without doing either!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whalemilk* 







:

(Except I *wasn't* raised modestly at all, but wish I had been. Limits and boundaries are good things.)

I think it's unfair to say that all people who aren't comfortable with nudism are "hung up" but OTOH I also think it may sometimes be the case that people who *do* have sexual traumas or problems in their background may feel the need to "let it all hang out" as a kind of overcompensation. It can go both ways.

This is very true. I still think that most people (or at least a whole lot of people) in the US were raised with some level of sexual hangups, but I don't think being modest or not is a good predictor of who was raised that way or not, nor who internalized how they were raised and actually has hangups and who doesn't. Pedophiles have a sexual hangup- that's who they are. And as a PP said, many exhibitionists are in fact sexual predators.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I would go to the nude beach and wear clothes.







I might take my clothes off to swim, but I would put them back on when I got back to land.

I have zero problem with nudity. I just like how clothes feel. I love swimming naked though.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have no problems with nudity but I personally wouldn't feel comfortable being nude and having my children nude on a beach with a bunch of other naked strangers. I'm not religious at all - just "hung up" I guess. Plus, we like to play in the sand a lot and I'm assuming a lot more sand in the crack at a nude beach. lol!

If you feel comfortable - go for it!


----------



## marzanmama (Oct 10, 2007)

No way, because of the sun exposure issue. I have a strong history of skin cancer in my family so my kids and I always wear swim shirts. I like them better than just sunscreen.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

i would love to do that as a vacation experince ... we are very liberal around here with clothing... so a nude beach wouldnt be a big deal... but i personally would love the vacation experience


----------



## babelsgp (Mar 6, 2006)

Ha! I have to reply to this, though summer is almost over and your situation is probably done.

We have a German friend, frequented beaches as a growing person. Topless very much the norm, he says you are intrigued at first but it goes away after seeing so many.

Telling this from his point of view as a 40 year old... and I know this is your SON we are talking about but hear me out









So he goes to a topless beach with a friend, at about 15. And these young girls, probably 20 he says, begin doing headstands, only they are at the WRONG beach, they are totally nude. He said the police were watching with their binoculars, for quite some time before they told the girls that they had gone too far upstream and needed to go back to the nude beach. Well he and his friend were watching, he said, but were face down in the sand.


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

Everyone who is afraid of pedophiles, You DO understand that a pedophile will look at kids regardless of what they're wearing, right?
as gross as that is, it's true.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babelsgp* 
Ha! I have to reply to this, though summer is almost over and your situation is probably done.

We have a German friend, frequented beaches as a growing person. Topless very much the norm, he says you are intrigued at first but it goes away after seeing so many.

Telling this from his point of view as a 40 year old... and I know this is your SON we are talking about but hear me out









So he goes to a topless beach with a friend, at about 15. And these young girls, probably 20 he says, begin doing headstands, only they are at the WRONG beach, they are totally nude. He said the police were watching with their binoculars, for quite some time before they told the girls that they had gone too far upstream and needed to go back to the nude beach. Well he and his friend were watching, he said, but were face down in the sand.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I live in Hawaii and I probably live near the same nude beach you've gone to. Kehena? I think it's the most beautiful beach on the island and I really do enjoy seeing all the cute little naked kids running around down there. The first day I went, I did wonder if it would be appropriate for my kids to come down with me, but then I saw a dad and his 12-years-old or so daughter doing cartwheels and burying themselves in the sand and they didn't have a stitch on and it just seemed so sweet to me. I decided that I do want to share that with my kids and make it part of their lifestyle. I want them to feel comfortable with their bodies and the bodies of others so that it doesn't ever become a "naughty" issue.

And I agree totally with:

Quote:

Everyone who is afraid of pedophiles, You DO understand that a pedophile will look at kids regardless of what they're wearing, right?
as gross as that is, it's true.
They don't care if the kid is wearing a bathing suit or not. There's not really any difference to me. Instead of insisting that my kids wear bathing suits, I'll probably be more watchful for people staring at my children and if I feel uncomfortable, I will remove my kids entirely.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

In the age of the teeny, tiny digital camera and the camera phone- no way. I highly doubt that people are being searched before they step onto the beach and during the day, no flash would give away a practiced, covert picture/video taker.

The camera issue aside, I might go with a SO, but I don't think I'd take children. Kids are varied people, after all, and there's no telling how an individual child is going to feel about the experience (at the time or later in life). Just better safe than sorry, imo.

A fifteen year old might be able to make the decision for himself though, depending on overall maturity.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdahoMom* 
Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.


At least you'd be able to tell pretty quick which guys were getting turned on.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdahoMom* 
Family-oriented nude beaches? Sounds like heaven for pedophiles.

I agree completely!!!! I could be biased because I see so much child abuse, but "family oriented" public spots attract many many pedophiles. I think a family oriented nude beach would have 10 times as many dangerous people.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

What about sand getting in the nether regions?????

Anyway.. I wouldn't allow my dd to be in public nude. I don't have a huge problem with what she sees, but I would never allow a 15 yr old to be seen by whoever just happens to be out on the beach that day.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be comfortable going on a family vacation to a nude beach, but DH and I went to one in Hawaii (the nude side of Makena Beach).....although we left the kids with the IL's on the CLOTHED side. DH and I didn't get naked, but it was interesting to go. I just wanted to see what it was like.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I think it's a cool idea. I live in Europe (moved here a few years ago) and nudity is truly no big deal. It's normal for kids to be naked in <gasp> PUBLIC playgrounds and in the front yard, or at the public pools. It's also common to see naked sunbathers of both genders, all ages and bodytypes. The body should not be a dirty secret kept for behind locked doors and erotic encounters.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't know. In theory I'm fine with it, but since I've never been publicly nude, I can't say for sure. The idea of Dh being nude in front of others weirds me out, a little.







:

Since my kids are 5 and under, they do see us both undressed at different times (we don't cover if we're getting out of the shower, etc.), and are always naked themselves. I think it would be strange if we never saw each other nude around the house, like if they were teens, and then we tried to go to a public nude beach. But if nakedness was as normal for us as it is now I don't think it would be uncomfortable in that sense. It's hard to say -- as I said, my kids are all wee little.

It would be the other people. Which is a factor I've never experienced, so I just can't say.

And sand ends up there anyway.


----------

